# I filed. My heart is broken



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

I filed. After 15 months of hoping that he would change but basically dealing with the same things over and over, I filed. He will continue to lie and given the chance, he will cheat again. I know these things but it still breaks my heart that this is now my life. And that my children will now be a part of a divorced family. Boy does this day suck. Every emotion runs through me but mostly, it's just sadness. Please, please tell me it gets better.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh it DOES get better, believe me. 

The pain is something we all wish we didn't have to trudge through since it sucks up so much energy from us. But after slogging through all the pain of staying in a relationship that breaks you down day by day, there comes a point of survival... you're there. And you will survive. 

God bless you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear this happened. 

But I can tell you, unequivocally, it gets better. Promise. 

Surround yourself with a good support network of friends/family. If therapy is what you want to try, go for it.

Don't slag your ex to the kids, be their light/guide. Show them what a responsible adult parent behaves and acts like. Get some You time. Get some light, exercise, and try out a new hobby.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It's a hard road and there's no doubt about it. But, yes, it *does *get better.

Continue to believe in yourself.


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

Jellybeans- I have been in counseling for awhile now. The same counselor as a matter of fact that we used for marraige counseling...if you could call him lying to the counselor so much that he had to go to his superior about it counseling. Anyway, I don't believe in even telling the kids he cheated. He is their father and always will be, I would like them to have a wonderful relationship with him. One day they may find out but it won't be from me and I will not "bash" him to them. 

Thanks for the thoughts everyone and I most certainly appreciate the prayers. I know I will get through this, I am strong but jeez this stinks.


----------



## BraveLady (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm sorry you are going through this pain, hugs to you.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Momma - I am so sorry you are going through this. I felt like I was reading my own saga. I waited a long time for my STBX to wake up and realize what he was losing. I waited for him to apologize. He cheated as well and the pain and betrayal was overwhelming. He lied to marriage counselor and has a cunning personality which people fall for and think he is a great guy. Only the ones closest to him know the true guy. 

I was too sad when filing for divorce but it does get better. I still have days of saddness or anger if I have to deal with him but like you I never speak ill of him in front of my daughter and try to take the high road. 

Stay strong...


----------



## Goofball (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm sorry you are hurting right now. I'm at about the same stage as you are. 

Reading that things get better is really helpful sometimes though!


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Isn't it amazing that someone can hurt you so deeply but even when filing, your heart still breaks? I didn't know that there anything left to break.

I'm sorry that others have had to deal with this same thing but at least we know that good will come around for us!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

